# nach Installation u. CentOS 6.2 bootet OpenVZ nicht. Raid1? initramfs? dracut? kernel



## user398 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo! Sehr geehrte Kollegen, nach der Installation auf einem CentOS 6.2 Server will OpenVZ nicht booten - mit RAID1 OR initramfs OR dracut OR kernel panic -Problem (?)

 Hier ist etwas mehr Info:
 - System: CentOS 6.2 , kernel 2.6.32-220.7.1.el6.x86_64, RAID1 (md0 swap; md1 /boot; md2 all the rest)
 - Installation prezise wie in ofiziellen Quellen von OpenVZ hier Quick installation - OpenVZ Linux Containers Wiki and hier HowTos/Virtualization/OpenVZ - CentOS Wiki und übrigens auch hier auf howtoforge Installing And Using OpenVZ On CentOS 6.0 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
 - " yum install vzkernel.x86_64 " fand and installierte nur 2 packages (no i686 pckgs!) -- vzkernel x86_64 2.6.32-042stab055.12        und vzkernel-firmware noarch x86_64 2.6.32-042stab055.12       von openvz-kernel-rhel6 repository.
 - Installation erfolgreich.
 - Configuring the grub.conf, sysctl.conf, selinux - auch erfolgreich ausgeführt.
 - reboot. Reboot schlägt fehl.
 - Dort ist nichts hilfreiches in logs.
 - 1st was ich finden kann ist das Ende des Outputs der Serialconsole:
 ..
 dracut: Autoassembling MD Raid
 dracut Warning: No root device "block:/dev/md2" found
 dracut Warning: Boot has failed. To debug this issue add "rdshell" to the kernel command line.
 .. usw. - BITTE BILDER ANSEHEN!

 - Wenn ich configuriere in the grub configuration ein kernel fallback - system rebootet nach dem Fehlschlagen mit altem Kernel zurück.

 Was kann das sein?
 Wo soll ich suchen?
 Was kann ich ausprobieren?

 Was verursacht den Fehler tatsächlich- kernel? kernel-firmware? initramfs? dracut?

 Ich bin seit 3 days on that problem und hab eine Menge von topics gelesen und ausprobiert - but the problem is still not solved.
 Bitte um Hilfe - die es können!

 Danke für den hilfreichen input!
 Beste Grüsse!


----------

